# www.absolute-snow.co.uk????



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Guys. Has anyone from US ever order off them? Good/Bad? There based out of UK. Looking to purchase something that only they have and don't know much about them. TIA


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ve used them to ship some lenses to NZ. 
Had no problem. Good delivery time of about a week. Had emails saying they had been shipped. And packaging was good. 
Obviously don’t know what you’re ordering but for small stuff seemed ok.


----------



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

motleybeast said:


> I’ve used them to ship some lenses to NZ.
> Had no problem. Good delivery time of about a week. Had emails saying they had been shipped. And packaging was good.
> Obviously don’t know what you’re ordering but for small stuff seemed ok.


Thanks bud. nothing huge. just a pair of bindings. how did paying them work? cause i know there money is in Pounds


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

From memory I used my MasterCard I think. I didn’t know what the conversion was exactly but I had a ball park figure.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

They're a major retailer that does global shipping - it'll be fine.


----------



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks guys


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

+1 here, goods shipped to australia. 

buying process was seamless, shipping was a bit of an unknown - i had plenty of time before my trip so i opted for the cheapest shipping option, which i wont do again - i realised soon after my item was shipped, that i would have happily paid the extra to have the track-ability and insurance [cant really put a dollar figure on peace of mind]. 

stuff arrived a little slow - this was NOT to do with absolute, but rather Australia Post ["fck mate, just do whatever, whenever - we dont really give a sh7t about stuff or things"].

items were all good, just as i wanted. 

i got a helmet off them - specifically, a Bern Macon with brock foam [i wanted multi-impact brock foam, rather than EPS. for some reason shops that i've looked at in australia, dont sell brock foam because according to the shop staff, it's not safe for head protection - but a totally sick Blak / Yuki Threads / Mons Royale beanie is].

happy camper! if you've got the funds, spring for the trackable / expedited shipping, would be my suggestion.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I like them. I buy more gear from Absolute than anywhere, especially now as a few other decent UK retailers have gone to the wall. I usually pick my stuff up from the warehouse so my situation is a little different.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> especially now as a few other decent UK retailers have gone to the wall.


What does gone to the wall mean?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> What does gone to the wall mean?


I've been thinking about that myself since I posted. It means finished. Done. In this instance, gone out of business. What I've been wondering is if it comes from when people were executed by firing squad? Language is fascinating.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

They are great. Best place in the UK to get equipment. They are legit. You can buy from them with no worries. I live in France and buy from them a lot.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

bought a few boards, bindings, pair of trousers, recommend.

Prices in Europe unbeatable. Service is excellent. You even get a snowboard bag for every snowboard you buy 

Prices are in GBP, don't even try pick other currency since the currency rate in their site is a bit off. Don't get me wrong, at the checkout you will be charged GBP from your visa/mastercard, but you will be paying different price than you expected.

for example, you pick something for 254,97 GBP, which in todays currency rate is 289,81 eur 326,59 USD. In their web the same item is priced 300,86eur or 326,59usd.

So today in dollar it's ok, in eur it's a bit off.

and they always give you 10% promo 7days before your birthday.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

When I lived in the UK I would order gear from them and drive to the warehouse to collect in person  Great deals and excellent service.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Their deposit system is utter shit!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Lad Stones said:


> Their deposit system is utter shit!


I don't know what this is?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I don't know what this is?


want a board but don't have money for it, so you can reserve an item by putting a reserve. Never tried it, but saw it exist.


----------



## JW1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Used to order from them all the time when I was living in London. Surfdome, too.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Lad Stones said:
> 
> 
> > Their deposit system is utter shit!
> ...


You have to make payment and email them the order number. I did this but someone bought the board in full before they processed it, so the website doesn't put it on hold. Just how it goes I suppose. Nice to have the option if they have more in stock though.


----------



## JoEY C (Sep 3, 2009)

ordered the bindings. came in the next day. perfect transactions. will def buy again. thanks boys


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Lad Stones said:


> You have to make payment and email them the order number. I did this but someone bought the board in full before they processed it, so the website doesn't put it on hold. Just how it goes I suppose. Nice to have the option if they have more in stock though.


Probably the common stock control problem where retailers struggle to sync stock levels with their website. Unless you use a dedicated warehouse for the online store there's a chance someone will pick up the last item in store before it's moved out back.

Or they just had their stock levels wrong


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Manicmouse said:


> Probably the common stock control problem where retailers struggle to sync stock levels with their website. Unless you use a dedicated warehouse for the online store there's a chance someone will pick up the last item in store before it's moved out back.
> 
> Or they just had their stock levels wrong


The problem is that you have to do the payment and then email them to tell them that you have paid the deposit. By the time they have received the email to say you have paid your deposit someone else could have bought it off the webpage. It can easily happen when they have only one item in stock.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

snoway said:


> Manicmouse said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the common stock control problem where retailers struggle to sync stock levels with their website. Unless you use a dedicated warehouse for the online store there's a chance someone will pick up the last item in store before it's moved out back.
> ...


Yeah this. They only had one in stock and this is what happened.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe I should have used that deposit system instead waiting for salary, last one Bataleon Carver dissapeared from stock on august, had to think another carving deck


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

A system relying on email is pretty bad lol

You were just really unlucky with the timing


----------

